# GSA & Third Party Inspections



## Alias (Jan 18, 2012)

Anybody here have any experience with GSA and their inspection policies?

Commercial building and we're being told GSA will be inspecting all the way through.  Unable to contact GSA to verify.  (see http://www.inspectpa.com/forum/showthread.php?7430-Commercial-Plans-for-Metal-Building-USFS-USDA)

Owner is insisting that GSA will be here inspecting continuously.  I have no experience with GSA hence the question.  Their engineers will be providing third party inspections as needed and I'm okay with that.

Just trying to separate what is reality and what isn't.

Thanks,


----------



## Coug Dad (Jan 18, 2012)

It depends upon the size of the project.  Large projects may have a contract with inspectors to be onsite at all times.  Other projects may have inspectors there as needed only.  It will vary from project to project.


----------



## Codegeek (Jan 18, 2012)

It depends on what GSA is providing for inspections.  I have done inspections for GSA in the past and the ones I do are not continous in terms of being on the site for an extended period of time.  I show up when needed and my inspection only takes a few minutes.


----------



## steveray (Jan 18, 2012)

They are usually periodic inspections at best, I did a Social Security office years ago, and the GSA guy showed up maybe once a week....around here, it certainly does not relieve us from any of our inspections....


----------



## Mark K (Jan 18, 2012)

Suggest that the GSA inspectors be treated as owner provided inspectors.  If they qualify as special inspectors and are willing to provide the necessary reports they sould be considered as special inspectors.  Anything beyond the special inspections is totally for the owner's benefit and not a concern of the building department.

Suggest the building department still needs to provide the inspections they normally provide.

In responding to this suggestion you might want to have the inspectors provided by GSA explain the scope of their effort and their qualifications.  What they are inspecting may be different that what the code requires.  As long as it is a privately owned building why should GSA be given special treatment.


----------



## cda (Jan 18, 2012)

is this building setting on federal land

or

is this building on private land in your jurisdiction and will be leased to the feds once built???


----------



## Alias (Jan 18, 2012)

cda said:
			
		

> is this building setting on federal landor
> 
> is this building on private land in your jurisdiction and will be leased to the feds once built???


cda -

option #2, lease back.


----------



## cda (Jan 18, 2012)

Than you should have total control over the inspections, and approval as any other private building in your ahj.

If GSA wants to do there own, that is nice


----------



## JBI (Jan 18, 2012)

I believe cda is correct. Many of our local Post Offices are rented. During the construction process the owner will let you know who's moving in, but until they do it is local jurisdiction. Usually few, if any, small glitches. Easier than most small business projects.


----------



## imhotep (Jan 18, 2012)

Alias said:
			
		

> Anybody here have any experience with GSA and their inspection policies?Commercial building and we're being told GSA will be inspecting all the way through.  Unable to contact GSA to verify.  (see http://www.inspectpa.com/forum/showthread.php?7430-Commercial-Plans-for-Metal-Building-USFS-USDA)
> 
> Owner is insisting that GSA will be here inspecting continuously.  I have no experience with GSA hence the question.  Their engineers will be providing third party inspections as needed and I'm okay with that.
> 
> ...


GSA provides project management for Federal agencies.  Their interest is in the oversight of the construction contract.  They will observe the progress of the work in order to issue progress payments.  They will review change order proposals to assure validity and value.  They will verify that the agencies specifications are adhered to.  They will assist the tenant agency in closing-out the construction contract.  They do not enforce building codes.  That is the role of the AHJ.

My experience with the GSA was that they attended a pre-construction meeting and a close-out meeting.  They might have been on site periodically, but their discussions are with the  agency leasing the space - their client.



> The U.S. General Services Administration, through its Public Buildings Service (PBS), manages projects for the housing of almost a million Federal employees. Projects involve renovations, restorations, and modernizations, as well as the construction of new buildings. PBS delivers its construction program through eleven regions, managing projects within its geographic boundaries.  GSA headquarters in Washington, DC, establishes programming, design, and construction standards and guidelines for the regions, and provides technical backup when needed.


From the GSA's website


----------

